# Hi



## Blitz (May 19, 2018)

hello everyone, i have been reading the boards for a while now, decided i might as well join. It`s hard to find people who are as into martial arts and take their training serious where I live. a little background on me, I started shotokan at 5, japanese jiu jitsu at 12, bjj at 20 , competed in bjj for a little bit, also dabbled in kickboxing,tkd,kenpo etc then one day my parents bought me the tao of jeet kune do as a gift. I started studying everything I could find on jkd,books,dvd, you name it. at first I wanted to learn pure jun fan gung fu/ jkd. When I started sparring I learned not everything that worked for bruce would work for me. so now im in the jkd concepts camp trying to realize my own expression. thanks for making this forum, its awesome.


----------



## Headhunter (May 20, 2018)

Welcome and you should probably find an JKD school if that's what you want to do better than reading books


----------



## Tames D (May 20, 2018)

Welcome.


----------



## Martial D (May 20, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> Welcome and you should probably find an JKD school if that's what you want to do better than reading books


With most martial arts, I would agree with this statement. Not so much JKD, though, as it's more of a philosophical approach to training than something to train in, in my opinion. 

JKD training tends to be the martial equivalent of Elvis Impersonation schools, that is, they teach you to move like Bruce did, throw like Bruce did, etcetc rather than teach you how to maximize the skills you already have, which is a personal journey and the subject of his ToJKD.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 20, 2018)

So, that was you we kept seeing as a blurry shadow out of the corner of our eyes...

Welcome to MT! As you probably already know, you'll find a bunch of very serious silly people here, as well as some incredibly silly serious people. We have very strong opinions about bacon, television shows on Youtube, fantasy novel plots, and even martial arts, if we can ever get around to it.


----------



## Buka (May 20, 2018)

Welcome to MartialTalk, Blitz.


----------



## Headhunter (May 20, 2018)

Also like the username blitz can I order a gi and some pads off you please lol


----------



## Blitz (May 20, 2018)

thanks everyone its good to be here.


----------



## Blitz (May 20, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> Also like the username blitz can I order a gi and some pads off you please lol


lol i got some fairtex shinguards or a fuji gi if your interested ha ha. seriously though i played defense football in highschool .


----------



## Tames D (May 20, 2018)

Martial D said:


> JKD training tends to be the martial equivalent of Elvis Impersonation schools, that is, they teach you to move like Bruce did, throw like Bruce did, etcetc rather than teach you how to maximize the skills you already have, which is a personal journey and the subject of his ToJKD.


It sucks that this has been your JKD training. Thank God that hasn't been my experience.


----------



## Deafdude#5 (Jun 2, 2018)

Welcome!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jun 11, 2018)

Hello and welcome!!


----------



## CrazedChris (Jun 11, 2018)

Hello, welcome!


----------



## dvcochran (Jun 12, 2018)

Welcome aboard. 
To expand your perspective it will be very beneficial to workout somewhere or at least with someone. Books and videos are great to supplement what a person already knows but leaves a lot to be desired when trying to learn a new technique(s).


----------

